
Teacher pushed to resign after student grabs nude pics from her phone - sghi
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/03/teacher-pushed-to-resign-after-student-grabs-nude-pics-from-her-phone/
======
Kristine1975
_> Interim Superintendent David Eubanks held Arthur responsible because her
phone was unlocked. Eubanks told WSPA that the teacher may have contributed to
the delinquency of a minor._

By that "rationale," supermarkets contribute to shoplifting.

